# 300 dpi frage ?



## motty (16. Februar 2006)

Hey, 

 ich hab mal ne frage: Ich will T-shirts bedrucken lassen ... dazu brauch man ja bilder in 3oo dpi .
 Reicht es da auch bilder die sagen wir die standarteinstellung von 25 dpi haben einfach auf 300 zu bringen mit photoshop  am rand sieht man dann immer so verschwommene kanten ? also ist das doch bestimmt net das wahre oder ?

 Heisst das man muss gleich von anfang an so ne riesengrosse datei erstellen mit 300 dpi und dann mit der lupe verkleinern damit man vernünftig arbeiten kann oder wie ?

 freue mich über eur fachwissen ;P


----------



## motty (16. Februar 2006)

Versucht es mal HIer ... da geht das schneller ... 

http://www.spotleid.de/forum/programmatik/30037-0.html#msg911531


----------



## AKrebs70 (17. Februar 2006)

motty hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Versucht es mal HIer ... da geht das schneller ...
> 
> http://www.spotleid.de/forum/programmatik/30037-0.html#msg911531


 
Das sehe ich als eine große Frechheit an was Du hier bringst. 
Das alles nur weil Du zu blöde bist die Boardsuche zu verwenden. Da hättes Du hunderte Antworten auf dein Frage bekommen zum Thema DPI.

Axel


----------



## Leola13 (17. Februar 2006)

Hai,

du hast bis 21.52 Uhr erklärt bekommen, dass du Vektorgrafiken verlustfrei skalieren kannst und Pixelgrafiken eben nur bedingt.

Das hättest du mit der Suchfunktion hier schneller erfahren. 

Bei einem DINA A4 Format mit 300er Auflösung haben meine Dateien ca. 30 MB. Damit lässt sich wunderbar arbeiten.

Ciao Stefan

Edit : Zu spät. Jetzt lern ich doch noch das 10-Fingersystem.


----------



## metty (17. Februar 2006)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Edit : Zu spät. Jetzt lern ich doch noch das 10-Fingersystem.



Das sehe ich persönlich ja als Zeitverschwendung an. 

Nichtsdestotrotz, ich hätte auch mal die Suche benutzt... Sorry, aber ich find das nicht so prall.


----------



## Vale-Feil (17. Februar 2006)

Solche User braucht man nicht!!  Also lass den Sch... Ich finde dass einfach nur ne Frechheit gegenüber denjenigen, die hier täglich mehrere Stunden verbringen und Anfängern Hilfe leisten.


----------



## Azrael Crusader (17. Februar 2006)

Seh ich ganz genauso. Vor allem die Frechheit doppelt zu posten und dann auch noch zu meckern, dass es nicht schnell genug ging. Qualität braucht Zeit. Ne dumme Antwort hätts du in der selben Sekunde haben können... 

Aber wenn du der Meinung bist...


----------



## motty (17. Februar 2006)

Ne Gute Antwort braucht Zeit ja ... Warum bekomme ich dann nur dumme ... Ich hab ne ganz normal für mich angelegte Frage gestellt ... nicht um euch zu kränken sondern um mir persönlich auf die Sprünge zu helfen ! Ich brauchte ne schnelle Antwort auf mich zugeschnitten ! Keine dummen Anmachen  In dem anderem Forum ist die Frage auch bestimmt schon tausend mal gestellt worden, dennoch hat man mir freundlich und shcnell geantwortet !

Man haette mich hier auch einfach darauf ansprechen sollen das der Thread da und da zu finden ist ! 

Danke für eure KOMPETENTE HILFE !


----------



## Azrael Crusader (17. Februar 2006)

motty hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man haette mich hier auch einfach darauf ansprechen sollen das der Thread da und da zu finden ist !
> 
> !




An dieser Stelle ein Zitat aus der Nettiquette...


> 3. Eigeninitiative 1: Suchen
> Halte bitte den Arbeitsaufwand und die Anzahl redundanter (wiederholenden) Topics möglichst gering, indem Du fleißig die Suchfunktion (Suchen&Finden für's gesamte Board) des Forums nutzt.
> Konntest Du intern nichts finden, versuche es auch extern, per z.B. Google und anderer Suchmaschinen.
> Diese kleine Eigeninitiative verhindert nicht nur x-malige Fragen im Forum, sondern führt bei existierenden Antworten zu schnelleren Lösungen.



Und die 25min ist wirklich nicht viel Zeit...

Ne andere Frage: Haben dir die Antworten dort wirklich weitergeholfen?


----------



## motty (17. Februar 2006)

Sie haben mich sicherlich auf den richtigen Weg gebracht ! Ich meine Hier bin ich mich ja nur am rechtfertigen und muss mir beleidigungen anhoeren ... also keinen schritt weiter ...

macht mal weiter so ... danke für eure bemühungen ! Sorry, dass ich unwissend bin ...


----------



## metty (17. Februar 2006)

Ja, dann schmoren wir doch alle weiter mit unser Unverschämtheit und Inkompetenz...

Kann hier mal einer zu machen, bitte? *rolleyes*


----------



## AKrebs70 (17. Februar 2006)

motty hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich meine Hier bin ich mich ja nur am rechtfertigen und muss mir beleidigungen anhoeren ... also keinen schritt weiter ...



Was ist eigentlich los mit Dir.
Mir ist aufgefallen das Du mit deinen paar Beiträgen die Du hier geschrieben hast nicht das erste mal auf die Nettiquette hingewiesen wurdes und mit anderen angeeckt bist.
Als zweites ist mir aufgefallen das Du sogar mal hier aus dem Forum rausgeflogen bist.

Jetzt verate mir doch mal bitte an wenn das wohl liegen mag.

Anscheinend bringt es zwar nichts aber ich weise Dich auch noch mal drauf hin.
Halte Dich zukünftig an die Nettiquette ansonsten lass das posten hier.

@Mods
Warum wurde der eigentlich wieder freigeschaltet?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Februar 2006)

motty hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich meine Hier bin ich mich ja nur am rechtfertigen und muss mir beleidigungen anhoeren ...



Wie du mit Sicherheit bemerkt hast, beziehen sich die Kommentare der User keinesfalls auf deine fachbezogene Anfrage, sondern auf deinen zweiten Post. Beleidigungen konnte ich auch nach zweifachem Lesen nicht erkennen.



			
				kniedel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann hier mal einer zu machen, bitte? *rolleyes*



... schon passiert. 

Philip


----------

